# Kevin levrone 2016!!!



## Jada (May 8, 2016)

Yes... the man said it himself..
He is back and is getting on the Mr o stage. Saw a video on him online and hes lookin pretty solid. What u guys think.


----------



## Milo (May 8, 2016)

He's been saying this for almost a decade now.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 9, 2016)

Enjoyed watching him during the 90's, has great genetics........


----------



## Govols (May 9, 2016)

No chance to beat Phil. Even when Kevin was in his prime.


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2016)

He can't just walk on the o stage. He would have to qualify I think. He does hAve great genetics. Funny thing is when he let himself go he looked liked a normal geeky dude.


----------



## Milo (May 9, 2016)

Seeker said:


> He can't just walk on the o stage. He would have to qualify I think. He does hAve great genetics. Funny thing is when he let himself go he looked liked a normal geeky dude.



Pretty sure he can. Some rule where you have to place X spot and you are guaranteed into future Olympia.


----------



## Govols (May 9, 2016)

I think they just straight offered him an invite


----------



## Seeker (May 9, 2016)

If you place in the top 5 or 6 the previous year you are automatically qualified  for the following year, or if you place in a qualifying event that year.  The only other way is if you receive a special invitation from the IFBB itself.


----------



## RISE (May 9, 2016)

http://forums.*********************...vrone-Announces-Comeback-For-The-2016-Olympia!!!

It's true, he got a special invite and is doing the olympia.  Phucking stoked!

Not sure what happened to the link but it's from muscular development


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2016)

I wouldn't even guess what this will look like. But I will be tuned in for sure.


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

read this the other day. I figured it was just hype like it was for the last decade or so but it appears as though its real. always was a fan. great genetics!


----------



## RISE (May 9, 2016)

Dudes at 250 already and only been training hard for about a year.  Ronnie had by far the best genetics, but Levrones response to gear is mind blowing.


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

RISE said:


> Dudes at 250 already and only been training hard for about a year.  Ronnie had by far the best genetics, but Levrones response to gear is mind blowing.


I agree Ronnies genetics were the best! im also a big dorian yates fan as well! leverone has always been able to blow up fast on gear! cant wait to see how he looks at go time!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 9, 2016)

How old is Levrone now?


----------



## RISE (May 9, 2016)

51 yrs old.  I doubt he'll be able to get the conditioning he needs to be top 8, but anything in the top 10 is a win imo.


----------



## bigdog (May 9, 2016)

RISE said:


> 51 yrs old.  I doubt he'll be able to get the conditioning he needs to be top 8, but anything in the top 10 is a win imo.


damn straight it is!


----------



## Dex (May 10, 2016)

Damn, I remember when Ferringo got 10th at age 41 and almost 320lbs. I want to see what Levrone can do at 51.


----------



## Kuankung (May 10, 2016)

Full blown baby, long shot but hey gotta give him props for putting himself out there again. I'm rooting for him to dethrone the Gift


----------



## Armenian (May 10, 2016)

51 years old, jesus what a genetic pool this guy has!

Granted I think this is just a publicity stunt if Kai doesn't show up....... which is looking to be the case


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 10, 2016)

I think he's launching some supps or something so he's just tryna get his name back out there, here comes the creed !


----------



## RISE (May 10, 2016)

He's Def using this to boost his supplement company, but who cares.  The better he comes in the better the plug for his company.  I don't think he would half ass this opportunity just to be relevant again, it would tarnish his legacy.


----------



## Dex (May 10, 2016)

Armenian said:


> 51 years old, jesus what a genetic pool this guy has!
> 
> Granted I think this is just a publicity stunt if Kai doesn't show up....... which is looking to be the case



Possibly, but gaining 40lbs of muscle after a 10 year layoff is impressive. He and Kai are the kings of second place.


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

When I see it I'll believe it


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 11, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> When I see it I'll believe it




Look at his Instagram


----------



## Milos_97 (Oct 13, 2016)

Anyone saw his latest photo?


----------



## Monster Gear (Feb 5, 2018)

little Kevin was exposed, but he's a legend, he's forgiven


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

he looked really nice at guestposing in maryland


----------

